# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > K >  K2 in Greece

## athos

Does anyone know how common K2 mtdna is in Greece? And/or people of Greek ethnic decent.

Talking strictly K2 and not any subclades of it. 

Thanks for any information.

----------


## Teryble1

I am K2a mtDNA & DNALand lists many islands in Mediteranean (I am 17%) including. Though testing company doesn't list (23 & me) Has Italian. This is from DNALand & not included in my atDNA 
*Mediterranean Islander**Includes: Cypriot in Cyprus; Italian/EastSicilian and Italian/WestSicilian in Italy and Maltese in Malta
Does not include: Egyptian in Egypt; Tunisian in Tunisia; Albanian in Albania; Greek in Greece; Palestinian in (Central) Israel; Sardinian and Toscani in (Sardinia and 1 other site) Italy; Syrian in Syrian and Turkish in (Adana, Aydin, Kayseri and 1 other site) Turkey*

----------

